# As promised Siam Litter Photos



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

All 4









2 of the seal points

















The what should be blue point but no points yet. I know both paretns are ch/ch so she cant be himmi or PEW and both carry blue, unless pinkeye gene has been hiding down the lines from there great, great grandfarther.









Mother and light baby


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

i like that last pic with the mum sticking her head out lol and her face a beautiful , My litter that i got from my siamese mother to and blue satin rex father The offspring have darker points then the mothers almost their not tottaly all the way in most are still darkening up, and they lost all curls which i dont mind cause they kinda look better . Ima have to get some pics of their beautiful but not as nice as yours abviously  Ima make another post tho


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you, glad your getting darker points and yes deff psot some pics


----------

